# Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Erstes Bild der Realverfilmung von Disney



## AndreLinken (13. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Erstes Bild der Realverfilmung von Disney* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Erstes Bild der Realverfilmung von Disney*


----------



## weazz1980 (13. Juli 2021)

🙄


----------



## Gemar (13. Juli 2021)

Wow, ein nicht gerade überzeugendes Instagram Foto. xD
Oder wird das eine Reality-Verfilmung?


----------



## lokokokode (13. Juli 2021)

LOL, als ob man einfach ein Foto in der Freizeit am Strand gemacht hätte. Ganz klar, 100% Arielle ... NICHT


----------



## aragon2000 (13. Juli 2021)

Die König der Löwen Realverfilmung war ja an sich ganz gut, aber als die Viecher dann angefangen haben zu singen. Urks, nein, dieses schreckliches Erlebniss wird mich noch lange in meinen Alpträumen verfolgen


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2021)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem der Kommentare?! Es ist ein "privates" Foto der Darstellerin und kein offizielles PR-Foto, man mag mich korrigieren wenn ich mich irre. D.h. es hat nicht mal den Anspruch die dargestellte Figur abzubilden, sondern hierbei handelt es sich um eine junge Frau, welche im Wasser "badet" (posiert) und über ihre Erfahrung bzgl. des Drehs berichtet. 

Nicht mehr - nicht weniger.

Wird jetzt hier gemeckert das die Darstellerin von Arielle nicht weiß ist und rote Haare hat?


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem der Kommentare?! Es ist ein "privates" Foto der Darstellerin und kein offizielles PR-Foto, man mag mich korrigieren wenn ich mich irre. D.h. es hat nicht mal den Anspruch die dargestellte Figur abzubilden, sondern hierbei handelt es sich um eine junge Frau, welche im Wasser "badet" (posiert) und über ihre Erfahrung bzgl. des Drehs berichtet.
> 
> Nicht mehr - nicht weniger.


Es wird gemeckert, dass in der Überschrift steht "erstes Bild der Realverfilmung" und nicht "neues Bild vom Set".


----------



## weazz1980 (13. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wird jetzt hier gemeckert das die Darstellerin von Arielle nicht weiß ist und rote Haare hat?


Das wollte ich jetzt nicht nochmal breit treten, aber ja, das wäre auch ein Grund... und in der Überschrift heisst es ja eindeutig: 1. Bild aus dem Film... also jo, dachte schon dass das Foto aus dem Film ist...


----------



## Cobar (13. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem der Kommentare?! Es ist ein "privates" Foto der Darstellerin und kein offizielles PR-Foto, man mag mich korrigieren wenn ich mich irre. D.h. es hat nicht mal den Anspruch die dargestellte Figur abzubilden, sondern hierbei handelt es sich um eine junge Frau, welche im Wasser "badet" (posiert) und über ihre Erfahrung bzgl. des Drehs berichtet.
> 
> Nicht mehr - nicht weniger.
> 
> Wird jetzt hier gemeckert das die Darstellerin von Arielle nicht weiß ist und rote Haare hat?



Ne ne, absolut kein Anspruch darauf, dass es die dargestellte Figur darstellen soll, wie ihr ja selbst schreibt:


> Es zeigt die Schauspielerin halb im Wasser liegend, während halbwegs zu erkennen ist, dass ihr untere Körperhälfte der einer klassischen Meerjungfrau entspricht.


Rein zufällig die Pose eingenommen, nicht? 

Finde ich übrigens sehr bezeichnend, dass direkt darauf angespielt wird, dass hier angeblich gleich wieder über die Hautfarbe diskutiert/hergezogen werden wird. Man sieht, wie wichtig dir die Leser der Seite als Mod sind, wenn diesen gleich wieder sowas vorgeworfen wird. Solltest du vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, ob das die richtige Einstellung ist.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> [...]
> Finde ich übrigens sehr bezeichnend, dass direkt darauf angespielt wird, dass hier angeblich gleich wieder über die Hautfarbe diskutiert/hergezogen werden wird. Man sieht, wie wichtig dir die Leser der Seite als Mod sind, wenn diesen gleich wieder sowas vorgeworfen wird. Solltest du vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, ob das die richtige Einstellung ist.


Bitte was? Ich habe doch lediglich eine Frage gestellt ... weil ich die Kommentare, die in der Tat viel Platz für Spekulationen bieten, nicht verstanden habe.

Ergänzend hierzu sind Aussagen wie "wie ihr ja selbst schreibt" völlig Banane und falsch. Erstens habe ich diese News weder geschrieben, noch bin ich Mitarbeiter bei Computec.  

Meine Sichtweise, was das für ein Foto sein könnte, habe ich in meinem Betrag dargelegt ... falls du den Beitrag nicht mehr findest: https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/ar...alverfilmung-von-disney.9405204/post-10383307

Übrigens sehe ich zwar eine Pose, aber keine Floße. Einfach nur die entsprechende Schauspielerin auf ihrem privaten IG. ./facepalm

Was dieser merkwürdige Hinweis mit der Hautfarbe soll: darf ich dir eine News aus Juni 2021 posten in der du dich auch beteiligt hast und wo es eben um besagte Hautfarbe ging? Bitte gern: https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/ar...-der-realverfilmung-mit-halle-bailey.9404727/

D.h. meine Frage um was es hier geht, ist ja nun nicht an den Haaren herbei gezogen ... soll ich dir jetzt noch deine Beträge aus besagtem Thread posten oder findest du die selbst?


----------



## Cobar (13. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte was? Ich habe doch lediglich eine Frage gestellt ... weil ich die Kommentare, die in der Tat viel Platz für Spekulationen bieten, nicht verstanden habe.


und ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass hier gerne mal mit der Rassismuskeule geschwungen wird



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ergänzend hierzu sind Aussagen wie "wie ihr ja selbst schreibt" völlig Banane und falsch. Erstens habe ich diese News weder geschrieben, noch bin ich Mitarbeiter bei Computec.


Wenn es aber doch so darin steht, dann wurde doch offenbar vom Schreiber direkt ein Zusammenhang zwischen Darstellerin und der FIlmfigur erstellt oder?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Meine Sichtweise, was das für ein Foto sein könnte, habe ich in meinem Betrag dargelegt ... falls du den Beitrag nicht mehr findest: https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/ar...alverfilmung-von-disney.9405204/post-10383307


Möchtest du mich jetzt irgendwie als blöd darstellen, so als könnte ich nicht ein paar Kommentare nach oben scrollen? Ich habe ihn doch sogar zitiert, was soll diese dämliche Aussage also?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens sehe ich zwar eine Pose, aber keine Floße. Einfach nur die entsprechende Schauspielerin auf ihrem privaten IG. ./facepalm


Übrigens habe ich lediglich zitiert, was schon in der News stand /facepalm



Rabowke schrieb:


> Was dieser merkwürdige Hinweis mit der Hautfarbe soll: darf ich dir eine News aus Juni 2021 posten in der du dich auch beteiligt hast und wo es eben um besagte Hautfarbe ging? Bitte gern: https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/ar...-der-realverfilmung-mit-halle-bailey.9404727/
> 
> D.h. meine Frage um was es hier geht, ist ja nun nicht an den Haaren herbei gezogen ... soll ich dir jetzt noch deine Beträge aus besagtem Thread posten oder findest du die selbst?


ja bitte, nach deiner Auffassung bin ich ja offenbar zu dumm, um einen Beitrag zu finden, wenn du mir das direkt nochmal anbieten musst

Du darfst meinen Kommentar aus dem Thread hier gerne zitieren, ich sehe das noch immer ganz genauso und bin noch immer überzeugt, dass es andersrum (Vorlage schwarz - Schauspielerin weiß) einen riesen Aufschrei geben würde, aber darum geht es doch hier überhaupt nicht.

Wie gesagt, ich finde es schon sehr bezeichnend, dass hier aber gleich auf das Thema umgelenkt wird mit dem Unterton, dass doch hier sowieso gleich alle nur wegen der Hautfarbe haten würden. Dazu noch die in deinem Kommentar gezeigte Überleblichkeit, es passt einfach.


----------



## weazz1980 (13. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> noch bin ich Mitarbeiter bei Computec.


Du bist laut Profil "Teammitglied" 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juli 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> und ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass hier gerne mal mit der Rassismuskeule geschwungen wird


Hast du das? Liest sich komplett anders, magst du vllt. nochmal nachlesen?




> Wenn es aber doch so darin steht, dann wurde doch offenbar vom Schreiber direkt ein Zusammenhang zwischen Darstellerin und der FIlmfigur erstellt oder?


Richtig. Vom Schreiber. Ich habe klar gestellt das ich weder der Schreiber bin, noch dass das meine Meinung ist. Ergo sind Formulierungen wie "ihr schreibt doch selber" absolut fehl am Platze. 



> Möchtest du mich jetzt irgendwie als blöd darstellen, so als könnte ich nicht ein paar Kommentare nach oben scrollen? Ich habe ihn doch sogar zitiert, was soll diese dämliche Aussage also?


Entschuldige bitte, ich wollte dir nur helfen.



> Übrigens habe ich lediglich zitiert, was schon in der News stand /facepalm


Machts ja nicht wirklich besser und die News ist, pardon, einfach fehlerhaft bzw. vermittelt ein falsches Bild.



> ja bitte, nach deiner Auffassung bin ich ja offenbar zu dumm, um einen Beitrag zu finden, wenn du mir das direkt nochmal anbieten musst


Also dumm würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen ...



> Du darfst meinen Kommentar aus dem Thread hier gerne zitieren, ich sehe das noch immer ganz genauso und bin noch immer überzeugt, dass es andersrum (Vorlage schwarz - Schauspielerin weiß) einen riesen Aufschrei geben würde, aber darum geht es doch hier überhaupt nicht.


... nur ging es hier nicht nur um deine Beträge, sondern auch um andere Kommentare, u.a. auch von einem Benutzer, der sich auch hier in dem Beitrag zu Wort gemeldet hat.



> Wie gesagt, ich finde es schon sehr bezeichnend, dass hier aber gleich auf das Thema umgelenkt wird mit dem Unterton, dass doch hier sowieso gleich alle nur wegen der Hautfarbe haten würden. Dazu noch die in deinem Kommentar gezeigte Überleblichkeit, es passt einfach.


D.h. ich darf jetzt nicht mehr explizit nachfragen wo das Problem ist? Man könnte doch meine direkte Frage mit einer direkten Antwort: die Hautfarbe ist kein Problem, beantworten.

Übrigens habe ich niemanden "gehated", was ist das übrigens für eine Unsitte hier mit Denglisch zu hantieren. Ich habe eine Frage gestellt, komplett ohne Wertung bzw. ... warte, hate.  



weazz1980 schrieb:


> Du bist laut Profil "Teammitglied" 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Früher hieß sowas von Community Cadet, Community Officer usw. ... jetzt heißt es eben auf Neudeutsch: Teammitglied. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass ich weder Angestellter noch sonst was bin.


----------



## Cobar (13. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hast du das? Liest sich komplett anders, magst du vllt. nochmal nachlesen?


nicht wirklich, macht für mich wenig Sinn bei deiner "Argumentation", bei der du mich offenbar nur als dumm darstellen willst



Rabowke schrieb:


> Richtig. Vom Schreiber. Ich habe klar gestellt das ich weder der Schreiber bin, noch dass das meine Meinung ist. Ergo sind Formulierungen wie "ihr schreibt doch selber" absolut fehl am Platze.


wieso? Ich finde schon, dass man darauf hinweisen kann, wenn es schon so direkt im Artikel steht



Rabowke schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, ich wollte dir nur helfen.


Hast du nicht, war also ne super Hilfe.  



Rabowke schrieb:


> Machts ja nicht wirklich besser und die News ist, pardon, einfach fehlerhaft bzw. vermittelt ein falsches Bild.


tja, dann wäre ein Hinweis an deinen Nicht-Kollegen vielleicht sinnvoller oder?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Also dumm würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen ...


Sprich dich ruhig aus...



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nur ging es hier nicht nur um deine Beträge, sondern auch um andere Kommentare, u.a. auch von einem Benutzer, der sich auch hier in dem Beitrag zu Wort gemeldet hat.


Wieso sprichst du meine Beiträge dann so direkt an, wenn es doch nicht darum geht?
Welchen Sinn soll das machen?



Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. ich darf jetzt nicht mehr explizit nachfragen wo das Problem ist? Man könnte doch meine direkte Frage mit einer direkten Antwort: die Hautfarbe ist kein Problem, beantworten.


Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe (findest du den Beitrag oder soll ich ihn dir raussuchen?), geht es hier nicht umn die Hautfarbe, also auch hier nochmal: wieso wieder ansprechen?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich niemanden "gehated", was ist das übrigens für eine Unsitte hier mit Denglisch zu hantieren. Ich habe eine Frage gestellt, komplett ohne Wertung bzw. ... warte, hate.


Habe ich auch nicht behauptet, dass du das machst. Lies ruhig nochmal meinen Satz, dann gleich noch ein weiteres mal und wenn es noch Verständnisfragen dazu gibt, darfst du dich gerne nochmal melden. Vielleicht verstehst du aber auch ohne weitere Hilfe, was ich da überhaupt geschrieben habe 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Früher hieß sowas von Community Cadet, Community Officer usw. ... jetzt heißt es eben auf Neudeutsch: Teammitglied. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass ich weder Angestellter noch sonst was bin.


Scheint nur eine schlechte Wortwahl zu sein an der Stelle, zeigt aber nach außen hin eben, dass du Teil des Teams (oder da du ja denglisch nicht magst, "Teil der Mannschaft") bist


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2021)

@Cobar 
Ich empfehle an dieser Stelle, die abfällige Haltung zurückzufahren. Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis. 

P.s.: Moderatoren sind keine angestellten Mitarbeiter, waren sie in den letzten 25 Jahren hier auch nie - sind es jedoch manchmal geworden, dann fliegt aber der Mod-Status aus dem Profil. ^^ Als Teammitglied markiert das Forum (zusätzlich zu Administratoren und welche Gruppen man mit Rechten erweitert)  unsere Moderatoren, damit man sie als Ansprechpartner in der Mitgliederliste besser findet.


----------



## Cobar (13. Juli 2021)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Cobar
> Ich empfehle an dieser Stelle, die abfällige Haltung zurückzufahren. Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis.
> 
> P.s.: Moderatoren sind keine angestellten Mitarbeiter, waren sie in den letzten 25 Jahren hier auch nie - sind es jedoch manchmal geworden, dann fliegt aber der Mod-Status aus dem Profil. ^^ Als Teammitglied markiert das Forum (zusätzlich zu Administratoren und welche Gruppen man mit Rechten erweitert)  unsere Moderatoren, damit man sie als Ansprechpartner in der Mitgliederliste besser findet.


Meine abfällige Haltung?
Ich hoffe doch, dass das ebenso an den Nicht-Kollegen @Rabowke gerichtet war, sonst wäre das schon irgendwie Messen mit zweierlei Maß.
Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zwischen seinem und meinem Umgangston, außer eben dem Fall, dass er ein Nicht-Kollege ist.

damit zurück zum eigentlichen Thema...


----------



## Gemar (13. Juli 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem der Kommentare?! Es ist ein "privates" Foto der Darstellerin und kein offizielles PR-Foto, man mag mich korrigieren wenn ich mich irre. D.h. es hat nicht mal den Anspruch die dargestellte Figur abzubilden, sondern hierbei handelt es sich um eine junge Frau, welche im Wasser "badet" (posiert) und über ihre Erfahrung bzgl. des Drehs berichtet.
> 
> Nicht mehr - nicht weniger.
> 
> Wird jetzt hier gemeckert das die Darstellerin von Arielle nicht weiß ist und rote Haare hat?


Die frau ist nicht weiß und hat keine roten Haare?
Wie soll man das auf diesem bescheidenen Foto mit Gegenlicht denn überhaupt erkennen? xD

Aber jetzt wo Du es als erster angesprochen hast. Wie wird man unter Wasser eigentlich schön knackig braun? 
Diese Technik würde ich dann gerne in meinem abgedunkelten Raum vor dem PC anwenden, denn das blöde Monitorlicht bringt schon mal nix. 

Zum Thema: Das Bild hat nichts mit der Problematik zu tun, sondern die "leicht" unpassende Überschrift:
"*Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Erstes Bild der Realverfilmung von Disney**"*
Von daher erlaube ich mir im Gegenzug auch gerne Schabernack. Das ist doch im Endeffekt das Ziel des ganzen, oder?
Überschrift -> Klick -> Bild -> Ah, eine Reality-TV Serie, schön!^^


----------



## JohnGee (13. Juli 2021)

Ich hab Ariel weiß und mit roten Haaren in Erinnerung. Find ich komisch.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2021)

und dann jammern manche noch warum sie in irgendwelche Ecken gestellt werden


----------



## lokokokode (13. Juli 2021)

Hört doch bitte auf meine Kommentare zu löschen. Sie sind weder anstößig noch anders irgendwie verboten. 

Ist nun mal meine Meinung, dass mit dem Ändern der Trickfilm Bilder von rot zu schwarzen Haaren viele Mädchen und Frauen mit roten Haaren sich vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen. Das diskreditiert mMn rothaarige Frauen!


----------



## Loosa (13. Juli 2021)

Die Multiposts von  eben wollte ich eigentlich zusammenführen.
Da ging leider etwas schief, aber grundsätzlich bitte nicht drei Posts hintereinander spammen.



JohnGee schrieb:


> Ich hab Ariel weiß und mit roten Haaren in Erinnerung. Find ich komisch.


Vielleicht einfach mal in's Buch gucken?
*"Die Haut war so klar und fein wie ein Rosenblatt"*

Wenn schon, müsste sie grün sein. 
Als Farbe werden überhaupt nur ihre schwarzblauen Augen genannt. Rot wie die Sonne ist nur ihr Garten.


----------



## SpieleKing (13. Juli 2021)

Kann mit dieser Arielle nichts anfangen, absolute Fehlentscheidung in meinen Augen! Aber passt ja zum Zeitgeist...


----------



## Cobar (13. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach mal in's Buch gucken?
> *"Die Haut war so klar und fein wie ein Rosenblatt"*
> 
> Wenn schon, müsste sie grün sein.
> Als Farbe werden überhaupt nur ihre schwarzblauen Augen genannt. Rot wie die Sonne ist nur ihr Garten.


Wäre das dann nicht eher rot? Also zumindest wenn man ein direktes Blütenblatt nimmt.
Von der Hautfarbe selbst steht in dem Satz übrigens nichts.
Er beschreibt offenbar nur, dass sie eine makellose (klare) und feine (womöglich in Bezug auf die Weichheit eines Rosenblattes) Haut hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Juli 2021)

Es gibt auch weiße Rosen und das wird auch gemeint sein. Makellose weiße Haut und nicht sonnengebräunt war zu der Zeit ein Schönheitsideal.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2021)

Gibt auch gelbe Rosen. Dann hätte sie Leberprobleme.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Juli 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gibt auch gelbe Rosen. Dann hätte sie Leberprobleme.


Ja, deswegen hatte ich die ausgeklammert. ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2021)

Naja, das ist schon wichtig, auch darüber aufzuklären. Vielleicht hätte Arielle dann einen c2-Abusus oder kontaminierte Injektionsutensilien benutzt und dann wäre das schon ein ordentlicher Aufklärungsfilm.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juli 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Hört doch bitte auf meine Kommentare zu löschen. Sie sind weder anstößig noch anders irgendwie verboten.


Der ist do da, Beitrag #4

oder was meinst du? Bisher wurde hier noch gar kein Beitrag gelöscht im Thread, weder von dir noch von jemand anderen


----------



## Loosa (13. Juli 2021)

Blüte war zwar nicht geschrieben, aber ja, damit dürfte die Beschaffenheit ihrer Haut gemeint sein.
Der Punkt war, dass ihr genaues Aussehen (außer dass sie wunderschön ist) für den Autor absolut keine Rolle spielte. 

"Dem Stoff nicht die Treue halten", aber alle Kritiken berufen sich auf Disney. Macht absolut Sinn.

Wenn man sich nicht neue Arten einfallen lassen kann alten Stoff zu interpretieren, geht doch keiner mehr in Kino oder Theater. Die letzte Robin-Hood-Verfilmung fand ich reichlich misslungen. Aber unter den paar Dutzend Vorgängern waren schon ein paar gute dabei.
Zum Glück hat damals keiner gejammert, dass Robin Hood gefälligst grüne Leggins zu tragen hat!




LOX-TT schrieb:


> oder was meinst du? Bisher wurde hier noch gar kein Beitrag gelöscht im Thread, weder von dir noch von jemand anderen


Das stimmt schon. Wollte einen Multipost zusammenführen, aber der verschob sich stattdessen leider in's Nirwana.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat damals keiner gejammert, dass Robin Hood gefälligst grüne Leggins zu tragen hat!


Also die Farbe der Hose ist mir egal, aber eine Leggins sollte es schon sein.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Blüte war zwar nicht geschrieben, aber ja, damit dürfte die Beschaffenheit ihrer Haut gemeint sein.
> Der Punkt war, dass ihr genaues Aussehen (außer dass sie wunderschön ist) für den Autor absolut keine Rolle spielte.
> 
> "Dem Stoff nicht die Treue halten", aber alle Kritiken berufen sich auf Disney. Macht absolut Sinn.
> ...



Ich glaube das ist auch der Richtige Moment daran zu erinnern dass sich am Schluss von Hans Christian Andersons Märchen Arielle in Meerschaum auflöst und es gar kein Disney Happy End gibt
Also ist nach den Argumenten derer die sich so an Abweichungen vom Original stören, Film von damals schon Murks?

Abeits davon, es lohnt sich auch mal die Originalen Fassungen der ganzen Märchen durchzulesen, wo es zum einem in der Natur der Erzählung liegt, dass sie verändert wurden und vorallem schon mit den Gbr. Grimm wesentlich verändert wurden


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Blüte war zwar nicht geschrieben, aber ja, damit dürfte die Beschaffenheit ihrer Haut gemeint sein.
> Der Punkt war, dass ihr genaues Aussehen (außer dass sie wunderschön ist) für den Autor absolut keine Rolle spielte.


Du liest nicht oft Prosa aus dem 19. Jahrhundert und früher, oder? ^^


----------



## Loosa (14. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du liest nicht oft Prosa aus dem 19. Jahrhundert und früher, oder? ^^


Nicht wirklich. 

Als Reich-Ranicki starb bin ich mal Krieg und Frieden durch. Weil das sein eines Buch war das man lesen sollte, wenn es das Letzte wäre. Oder sowas in der Art. War OK. Aber mein Namensgedächtnis ist fürchterlich, und obwohl ich mich mit den Napoleonischen Kriegen einigermaßen auskenne, hatte ich zu wenig Ahnung von der (Adels-) Gesellschaft in Russland um wirklich durchzusteigen.

Ich mag historische Romane. Faktenwissen mit Geschichte drum rum. Prosa im ursprünglicheren Sinn?
Bello Gallico hab' ich auch noch rumliegen... lese also durchaus auch "früher". Mit lyrischen Analysen hab ich aber nichts am Hut, das weckt nur tiefstes Grauen aus der Schulzeit. 


Äh, worauf bezog sich die Kritik? Rosenblatt und makellose Haut? Oder bedeutet Rosenblatt etwas anderes?


----------



## Fireball8 (14. Juli 2021)

aragon2000 schrieb:


> Die König der Löwen Realverfilmung war ja an sich ganz gut, aber als die Viecher dann angefangen haben zu singen. Urks, nein, dieses schreckliches Erlebniss wird mich noch lange in meinen Alpträumen verfolgen


Dass in nahezu jedem Disney Film gesungen wird, ist Dir aber schon bewusst oder? Oder ging es Dir eher darum, dass es zu "uncanny" wirkte?

Ansonsten muss ich aber sagen, dass ich bisher immer eher bei den Originalen bleiben würde. Hängt ja aber auch wahrscheinlich einfach damit zusammen, dass Disney meine halbe Kindheit eingenommen hat  Mal schauen wie Arielle wird, die Neuinterpretation ging bisher irgendwie komplett an mir vorbei. Der Shitstorm wird wieder toll, wenn dann alle auf die Barrikaden gehen, weil sie nicht weiß und rothaarig ist  Oder gab es den schon?


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juli 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> [...]


... vllt. sind wir ja auch einfach gestern nur mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden und haben Dinge in den jeweils anderen Texten interpretiert, die so gar nicht gemeint sind.

Schwamm drüber?


----------



## Rdrk710 (14. Juli 2021)

Also, als der Zeichentrickfilm kam, war ich 5, eher 6 Jahre alt, als er dann für zu hause verfügbar war, sicherlich schon 7, vielleicht 8. Definitiv war es mir damals  erheblich zu "uncool", irgendwelche Romanzenstories über Seeprinzessinnen und ihre Lover anzuschauen - zu wenig Action, für mein jüngeres Ich keinerlei Identifikationsfiguren, etc.

Folglich habe ich bis heute keine emotionale Bindung zu diesem Film.

Worauf ich damit hinaus will: Es nimmt mich Wunder, dass sich gerade überhaupt so viele erwachsene Männer so ausdauernd mit diesem Thema beschäftigen können.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Äh, worauf bezog sich die Kritik? Rosenblatt und makellose Haut? Oder bedeutet Rosenblatt etwas anderes?


Nein, es bezog sich auf weich und weiß. 



Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Also, als der Zeichentrickfilm kam, war ich 5, eher 6 Jahre alt, als er dann für zu hause verfügbar war, sicherlich schon 7, vielleicht 8. Definitiv war es mir damals  erheblich zu "uncool", irgendwelche Romanzenstories über Seeprinzessinnen und ihre Lover anzuschauen - zu wenig Action, für mein jüngeres Ich keinerlei Identifikationsfiguren, etc.
> 
> Folglich habe ich bis heute keine emotionale Bindung zu diesem Film.
> 
> Worauf ich damit hinaus will: Es nimmt mich Wunder, dass sich gerade überhaupt so viele erwachsene Männer so ausdauernd mit diesem Thema beschäftigen können.


Also ich war schon 20 als der Film lief und ich und meine Kumpels haben den abgefeiert und ich habe sogar immer wieder Leute in dem Alter getroffen, die den auch cool fanden. 

Bei mir ist allerdings in den letzten 15+ Jahren das Interesse an den Disney Filmen immer mehr abgeflacht, weil sie immer schlechter und vor allem auch infantiler wurden. 

Von den Neuverfilmungen habe ich zwei gesehen, Die Schöne und das Biest war Szene für Szene 1:1 der Zeichentrickfilm nachgestellt. Laaaangweilig. 
Mulan hingegen war eine freudige Überraschung. Er hatte Comedy aber auch Drama und viel Action und hatte gar nichts mit dem Zeichentrickfilm zu tun. Und es wurde auch nicht gesungen, es war ein ganz regulärer Spielfilm. 
Vielleicht nicht ganz so gut wie Prince of Persia aber ziemlich auf einer Schiene.


----------



## Rdrk710 (14. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, es bezog sich auf weich und weiß.
> 
> 
> Also ich war schon 20 als der Film lief und ich und meine Kumpels haben den abgefeiert und ich habe sogar immer wieder Leute in dem Alter getroffen, die den auch cool fanden.
> ...


Okay, das ist jetzt echt überraschend für mich, dass ältere, also auch Leute die keine Teenies mehr waren, den Film dann abgefeiert haben- es erklärt allerdings auch tatsächlich, dass diese Realverfilmung für so viel Aufsehen sorgt.

Aber da lernt man wieder dazu. Nur weil der Film an mir vorbeigegangen ist, heißt das nicht, dass es bei allen so war. Nur hatte ich irgendwie damit gerechnet, dass fast nur Leute genau in meinem Alter die Zielgruppe gewesen sein können


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juli 2021)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Okay, das ist jetzt echt überraschend für mich, dass ältere, also auch Leute die keine Teenies mehr waren, den Film dann abgefeiert haben- es erklärt allerdings auch tatsächlich, dass diese Realverfilmung für so viel Aufsehen sorgt.
> 
> Aber da lernt man wieder dazu. Nur weil der Film an mir vorbeigegangen ist, heißt das nicht, dass es bei allen so war. Nur hatte ich irgendwie damit gerechnet, dass fast nur Leute genau in meinem Alter die Zielgruppe gewesen sein können


Ariel war damals der erste der neuen Generation von Disney Filmen. Davor gab es in den 60ern und 70ern ein paar aber die hatten das Konzept als Musical-Cartoon schon ordentlich aufgebohrt. Basis war eher Mary Poppins als die älteren Zeichentrickfilme. Und die Songs waren damals eben lustig und beschwingt, halt gute Laune Musik. 

Ich denke, deswegen sorgte er für soviel Aufsehen und startete die Erfolgsserie, die mit Pausen bis heute so durchgezogen wird.


----------

